# Insurance



## lovescrub.com (Jun 6, 2011)

HI all 
I am new to the forum and have been making soap for a little while 
I have decided to sell them at craft and school fairs etc.. 
I am registered my company name, and applied for my comestic safety equipment certificate etc. 
But I wondered if anyone could give me any advice on insurance providers , I understand that I will need public liability insurance, but I wondered if anyone had any recommendations for UK based insurers ?
Any help would be gratefully received 
Thanks 
LoveScrub


----------



## Loubou75 (Jun 9, 2011)

lovescrub.com said:
			
		

> HI all
> I am new to the forum and have been making soap for a little while
> I have decided to sell them at craft and school fairs etc..
> I am registered my company name, and applied for my comestic safety equipment certificate etc.
> ...



Hi LoveScrub

I got public and products liability insurance last week with Ian Wallace Craft Insurance. The underwriters are Aviva. http://www.craftinsurance.co.uk/ 

It covers me for markets, craft fairs, delivering workshops and even my internet sales.... I went with them as they are specifically for crafts. I got the £5,000,000 policy as that is what some markets/fairs I have looked into have asked for. There are other add-ons to the policy you can get too. There are other ones that are cheaper but this one was best for my needs. Here are others: National Market Traders Federation http://www.nmtf.co.uk/index.php?id_cpg=6 

Combined market traders insurance: http://www.cmtia.co.uk/

I got my safety assessments from www.cosmeticsafetyassessment.com  Great value for money, I got the start-up package that covers loads of products. Not sure who you have used. 

Good luck and happy soaping!


----------

